# Fitting a solar panel



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Can anyone advise me if SilkaFlex alone would be enough to secure a solar panel to the roof without drilling or using screws into the roof panel?


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

It all depends on the size of the panel and what brackets you are using


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes it's just the job. Mine has been on for 3 years now with no problem bigfrank3


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Would advise you to leave some wiegths on the panels for a few days to secure the panel before driving off.

Phil


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes my two panels are solid. One is fixed with 221 and tother with 512. I've concluded 512 is easier to use and I just bought another tube on ebay for £10.22 delivered. The brackets you make/use need a good size footprint for the adhesive. Each of the four angle brackets on my 80 watt panel are about 50mm x 200mm. Pack the brackets off the roof by a few mm so the weight of the panel does not squeeze it all out and leave it too thin. See my solar thread via the link in my signature


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Yup sure does the job well, I had to get my panel off not long after I had fitted mine as one of my wires had come out of the daft push fit conections (I had to solder them on) I had to get a thin very sharp blade under the brackets. If you do a lot of off hook up it might be an idea to hinge your panel so you can angle it towards the sun.
Chris


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Just DONTbe tempted to glue the panel directly to the MH roof. There MUST be a good air space beneath the panel to encourage air flow to keep it cool.

C.


----------

